# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Взлом\Эмуляция ключей Катран (СЛК 1.1 - ?)

## Nerion

Всем доброго! Есть такие конфы, от 1с-рейтинга.kz, защищённые ключами для конфигураций, т.е. не hasp для платформы, а именно ключи для конфигурации (в конфе мутят кучу ссылок на проверку защиты, чуть ли ни в каждом отчёте\документе, поэтому отключить их трудно(по крайней мере я никак не сообразил как, слишком много "привязей")) Ключи usb маленькие красненькие, вот такие:

Работают на проге СЛК 1.1, зовутся Катрановскими (гугл шепнул)

Суть: банально, но про%%ли ключ (при перевозке выпал из дырявой коробочки по всей видимости, всю машину облазил, не нашёл....), уже отправили запрос но получение нового ключа, но он будет идти больше недели, а сея конф-ция нужна для работы уже в пятницу. Зашиваемся, нужно временно ломануть...

*Ребят, кто сталкивался, кто знает как ? С меня Пивасик.
P.S. Платф. 1С8.2 конечно же, а Конфа - Бух учёт для Казахстана: организация здравоохранения.*
Выручайте!!!

----------


## Vlad_12

> Всем доброго! Есть такие конфы, от 1с-рейтинга.kz, защищённые ключами для конфигураций, т.е. не hasp для платформы, а именно ключи для конфигурации (в конфе мутят кучу ссылок на проверку защиты, чуть ли ни в каждом отчёте\документе, поэтому отключить их трудно(по крайней мере я никак не сообразил как, слишком много "привязей")) Ключи usb маленькие красненькие, вот такие:
> 
> Работают на проге СЛК 1.1, зовутся Катрановскими (гугл шепнул)
> 
> Суть: банально, но про%%ли ключ (при перевозке выпал из дырявой коробочки по всей видимости, всю машину облазил, не нашёл....), уже отправили запрос но получение нового ключа, но он будет идти больше недели, а сея конф-ция нужна для работы уже в пятницу. Зашиваемся, нужно временно ломануть...
> 
> *Ребят, кто сталкивался, кто знает как ? С меня Пивасик.
> P.S. Платф. 1С8.2 конечно же, а Конфа - Бух учёт для Казахстана: организация здравоохранения.*
> Выручайте!!!


мне чего либо универсального не когда не попадалось, помогал знакомому, от сылок отучали руками. долго, но действенно

----------

lobster00 (26.03.2021)

----------


## Nerion

Там уж очень много ссылок в конфе, поможешь расковырять ? По тимвиверу там и скайпику ?

----------


## AndyPanda

Думаю не получится, поскольку отучал бухгалтерию сельскохозяйственного предприятия от такого-же ключа (СЛК 2.0).Этот ключ-по сути криптопроцессор.В конфе есть специальный файл, в котором хранятся элементы защищенной конфигурации.И, например, при проведении документа дается ссылка на кусок зашиврованного кода в этом файле, ключ расшифровывает и передает текст обратно 1С-ке, и она уже формирует проводку.Поскольку кусков таких было не так уж и много, то просто ручками всё это дело переписывал.Какой-либо программы-эмулятора тоже не нашел.

----------

ksoft (22.01.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

> Думаю не получится, поскольку отучал бухгалтерию сельскохозяйственного предприятия от такого-же ключа (СЛК 2.0).Этот ключ-по сути криптопроцессор.В конфе есть специальный файл, в котором хранятся элементы защищенной конфигурации.И, например, при проведении документа дается ссылка на кусок зашиврованного кода в этом файле, ключ расшифровывает и передает текст обратно 1С-ке, и она уже формирует проводку.Поскольку кусков таких было не так уж и много, то просто ручками всё это дело переписывал.Какой-либо программы-эмулятора тоже не нашел.


мы смотрели где конда спотыкаеться и процедуры дописывали, геморой еще тот

----------


## Nerion

Значит ничего не сможем сделать....И Придётся ожидать новый ключ.....

----------


## Vlad_12

> Значит ничего не сможем сделать....И Придётся ожидать новый ключ.....


всю конфу вам перебирать явно, никто не будет, у людей своих дел достаточно,
 а если вы сами кодить начнете и где-то тормознете
то я думаю что вам на этом форуме подскажут, что и куда и все будет у вас гуд

----------


## BobbyOs

Как взломать СЛК за 20 минут

Честно говоря, мне совершенно не хотелось взламывать сервер лицензирования конфигураций (СЛК), ибо, исходя из назначения СЛК и судя по разговорам в Интернете, это в принципе невозможно. Но мои пользователи настолько замучили меня своими жалобами на программы, запрятанные на СЛК, что пришлось ввязаться в это безнадежное мероприятие ради получения доступа к исходным текстам, что хоть как-то позволило взять ситуацию под контроль.

 Эта статья — своеобразная месть за многочисленные проблемы, которые доставляют жадные производители программного обеспечения, скрывающие свои «творения» от сопровождающих их специалистов, и нарушающие основной принцип 1С -  открытость исходных текстов и и возможность изменить их под свои нужды.  В моем случае особенно обидным является наличие ошибок в защищенных модулях и отсутствие какой-либо поддержки от производителя. Такое нельзя оправдать никакой «защитой интеллектуальной собственности».

Перейдем непосредственно к сути вопроса. Если вы имеете опыт программирования в среде 1С, то взломать СЛК и выгрузить оттуда исходные тексты защищенных модулей не представляет никакой сложности. При некотором навыке вы будете тратить на каждый модуль не более 20 мин. Полученные модули можно вставить в вашу конфигурацию, и она сможет работать без помощи СЛК. 

Интересующие нас модули размещаются в модулях объекта обработок, которые в зашифрованном виде хранятся на СЛК. В процессе работы эти обработки подгружаются в 1С Предприятие примерно следующим образом:


Collapse

// Этап 1 запускается компонента для связи с СЛК.

ПодключитьВнешнююКомпонен  ту("ОбщийМакет.торо_Компоне  нтаСЛК_2_0_Session", "Licence",ТипВнешнейКомпоненты  .Native);

МенеджерЛицензий = Новый("AddIn.Licence.LicenceExtension20");

Адрес = "????????????";

Порт = "9099";

МенеджерЛицензий.Параметр  Связи = "host=" + Адрес + ";port=" + Порт;

МенеджерЛицензий.ОкноУста  овкиСвязи = Истина;

МенеджерЛицензий.Запуск("???  ?", Ложь); // Параметры: серия, только наличие ключа

// Этап 2 с СЛК запускается внешняя обработка 1С, проверяющая наличие свободной лицензии и запускающая нужную нам обработку 

МенеджерОбъектов = ВнешниеОбработки.Создать(М  енеджерЛицензий.МенеджерО  ъектов, БезопасныйРежим());

МенеджерОбъектов.Установи  ьМенеджерЛицензий(Менедже  рЛицензий);

// Этап 3 с СЛК запускается внешняя обработка 1С, выполняющая нужный нам расчет

Обработка = МенеджерОбъектов.СоздатьО  ъект("КакаяТоОбработкаНаи  енование");

// в этом месте необходимо остановить платформу чтобы прочитать текст модуля объекта нашей обработки

Вопрос("Сделайте дамп памяти ",РежимДиалогаВопрос.ОК);

// Этап 4 собственно выполнение нужного нам расчета

Обработка.ВыполнитьКакойТ  Расчет();


Реальный механизм несколько сложнее и запутаннее, а также может отличаться в зависимости от конфигурации, но автор надеется на ваш профессионализм и способность посмеяться над этой пародией на обфускацию. 

И так, наша задача – найти место где создается обработка, выполняющая интересующие нас действия, остановить платформу сразу после ее создания, сделать дамп памяти платформы и поискать там исходные тексты этой обработки. По моему опыту есть большой шанс, что модуль объекта обработки не компилирован, а участок памяти, где хранился ее исходный текст, не был использован на другие нужды.

Когда такое место найдено, то теоретически можно остановить платформу в отладчике конфигуратора и сохранить дамп памяти, но это не самый лучший путь. Объем дампа может быть очень большим, вычисления выполняются на сервере приложений, который может быть нам не доступен, взаимодействие платформы с отладчиком требует дополнительного обращения к памяти. Последнее обстоятельство может привести к порче исходного текста, а именно вкраплению в него каких-то двоичных данных.

Для того чтобы безнадежное мероприятие имело шанс на успех предлагается следующая методика. Все этапы создания обработки переносятся в чистую файловую базу данных. При этом база должна запускаться в режиме обычного приложения. Если не получиться прочитать тексты, можно попробовать управляемое приложение. Механизм создания интересующей нас обработки оформляется как в моем случае в виде внешней обработки или любым другим удобным для исследователя способом. Текст программы должен похож на приведённый выше, остановка платформы осуществляется встроенной функцией Вопрос(). Если в процессе создания исследуемой обработки обнаружатся ссылки на необходимые ей объекты конфигурации, перенесите эти объекты из исходной конфигурации. В моем случае имели место сообщения об отсутствии нескольких переменных, которые в действительности были общими модулями. Для преодоления препятствия оказалось достаточно создать соответствующее количество пустых общих модулей с требуемыми наименованиями. Наконец, в конфигурацию нужно перенести общий макет с компонентой подключения к СЛК.

Далее, затаив дыхание, необходимо запустить механизм создания интересующей нас обработки и дождаться остановки платформы, после чего в диспетчере задач Windows найти наш процесс 1cv8.exe, щелкнуть на нем правой кнопкой, и в выпадающем меню выбрать пункт «Создать дамп памяти».

Теперь настала пора применить страшный хакерский инструмент FarManager. Полученный дамп памяти мы открываем в его редакторе, устанавливаем Codepage 1200, и в поиске набираем известные нам фрагменты программы, в качестве которых можно использовать наименование вызываемой процедуры типа «ВыполнитьКакойТоРасчет», либо сообщения, которые обработка выдает пользователям. Как правило искомый текст встречается в нескольких местах, необходимо просмотреть их все. Таким образом вполне вероятно вы увидите исходный текст модуля объекта обработки. Наконец, необходимо «на глаз» определить начало и конец модуля объекта обработки, выделись его и нажать Ctrl+c. 

Далее вы создаете в исходной  конфигурации  одноименную обработку и вставляете в ее модуль объекта  полученный текст. Остается закомментировать все обращения к СЛК и создать обработку стандартным способом:

Обработка = Обработки.КакаяТоОбработк  Наименование.Создать();

Важное замечания: в текстах защищенных модулей объекта обработок могут быть ссылки на реквизиты и табличные части этих обработок. Узнать их наличие и свойства можно в отладчике конфигуратора сразу после создания обработки с помощью СЛК.

Удачи.

----------


## BobbyOs

Как взломать СЛК за 20 минут

Честно говоря, мне совершенно не хотелось взламывать сервер лицензирования конфигураций (СЛК), ибо, исходя из назначения СЛК и судя по разговорам в Интернете, это в принципе невозможно. Но мои пользователи настолько замучили меня своими жалобами на программы, запрятанные на СЛК, что пришлось ввязаться в это безнадежное мероприятие ради получения доступа к исходным текстам, что хоть как-то позволило взять ситуацию под контроль.

 Эта статья — своеобразная месть за многочисленные проблемы, которые доставляют жадные производители программного обеспечения, скрывающие свои «творения» от сопровождающих их специалистов, и нарушающие основной принцип 1С -  открытость исходных текстов и и возможность изменить их под свои нужды.  В моем случае особенно обидным является наличие ошибок в защищенных модулях и отсутствие какой-либо поддержки от производителя. Такое нельзя оправдать никакой «защитой интеллектуальной собственности».

Перейдем непосредственно к сути вопроса. Если вы имеете опыт программирования в среде 1С, то взломать СЛК и выгрузить оттуда исходные тексты защищенных модулей не представляет никакой сложности. При некотором навыке вы будете тратить на каждый модуль не более 20 мин. Полученные модули можно вставить в вашу конфигурацию, и она сможет работать без помощи СЛК. 

Интересующие нас модули размещаются в модулях объекта обработок, которые в зашифрованном виде хранятся на СЛК. В процессе работы эти обработки подгружаются в 1С Предприятие примерно следующим образом:


Collapse

// Этап 1 запускается компонента для связи с СЛК.

ПодключитьВнешнююКомпонен  ту("ОбщийМакет.торо_Компоне  нтаСЛК_2_0_Session", "Licence",ТипВнешнейКомпоненты  .Native);

МенеджерЛицензий = Новый("AddIn.Licence.LicenceExtension20");

Адрес = "????????????";

Порт = "9099";

МенеджерЛицензий.Параметр  Связи = "host=" + Адрес + ";port=" + Порт;

МенеджерЛицензий.ОкноУста  овкиСвязи = Истина;

МенеджерЛицензий.Запуск("???  ?", Ложь); // Параметры: серия, только наличие ключа

// Этап 2 с СЛК запускается внешняя обработка 1С, проверяющая наличие свободной лицензии и запускающая нужную нам обработку 

МенеджерОбъектов = ВнешниеОбработки.Создать(М  енеджерЛицензий.МенеджерО  ъектов, БезопасныйРежим());

МенеджерОбъектов.Установи  ьМенеджерЛицензий(Менедже  рЛицензий);

// Этап 3 с СЛК запускается внешняя обработка 1С, выполняющая нужный нам расчет

Обработка = МенеджерОбъектов.СоздатьО  ъект("КакаяТоОбработкаНаи  енование");

// в этом месте необходимо остановить платформу чтобы прочитать текст модуля объекта нашей обработки

Вопрос("Сделайте дамп памяти ",РежимДиалогаВопрос.ОК);

// Этап 4 собственно выполнение нужного нам расчета

Обработка.ВыполнитьКакойТ  Расчет();


Реальный механизм несколько сложнее и запутаннее, а также может отличаться в зависимости от конфигурации, но автор надеется на ваш профессионализм и способность посмеяться над этой пародией на обфускацию. 

И так, наша задача – найти место где создается обработка, выполняющая интересующие нас действия, остановить платформу сразу после ее создания, сделать дамп памяти платформы и поискать там исходные тексты этой обработки. По моему опыту есть большой шанс, что модуль объекта обработки не компилирован, а участок памяти, где хранился ее исходный текст, не был использован на другие нужды.

Когда такое место найдено, то теоретически можно остановить платформу в отладчике конфигуратора и сохранить дамп памяти, но это не самый лучший путь. Объем дампа может быть очень большим, вычисления выполняются на сервере приложений, который может быть нам не доступен, взаимодействие платформы с отладчиком требует дополнительного обращения к памяти. Последнее обстоятельство может привести к порче исходного текста, а именно вкраплению в него каких-то двоичных данных.

Для того чтобы безнадежное мероприятие имело шанс на успех предлагается следующая методика. Все этапы создания обработки переносятся в чистую файловую базу данных. При этом база должна запускаться в режиме обычного приложения. Если не получиться прочитать тексты, можно попробовать управляемое приложение. Механизм создания интересующей нас обработки оформляется как в моем случае в виде внешней обработки или любым другим удобным для исследователя способом. Текст программы должен похож на приведённый выше, остановка платформы осуществляется встроенной функцией Вопрос(). Если в процессе создания исследуемой обработки обнаружатся ссылки на необходимые ей объекты конфигурации, перенесите эти объекты из исходной конфигурации. В моем случае имели место сообщения об отсутствии нескольких переменных, которые в действительности были общими модулями. Для преодоления препятствия оказалось достаточно создать соответствующее количество пустых общих модулей с требуемыми наименованиями. Наконец, в конфигурацию нужно перенести общий макет с компонентой подключения к СЛК.

Далее, затаив дыхание, необходимо запустить механизм создания интересующей нас обработки и дождаться остановки платформы, после чего в диспетчере задач Windows найти наш процесс 1cv8.exe, щелкнуть на нем правой кнопкой, и в выпадающем меню выбрать пункт «Создать дамп памяти».

Теперь настала пора применить страшный хакерский инструмент FarManager. Полученный дамп памяти мы открываем в его редакторе, устанавливаем Codepage 1200, и в поиске набираем известные нам фрагменты программы, в качестве которых можно использовать наименование вызываемой процедуры типа «ВыполнитьКакойТоРасчет», либо сообщения, которые обработка выдает пользователям. Как правило искомый текст встречается в нескольких местах, необходимо просмотреть их все. Таким образом вполне вероятно вы увидите исходный текст модуля объекта обработки. Наконец, необходимо «на глаз» определить начало и конец модуля объекта обработки, выделись его и нажать Ctrl+c. 

Далее вы создаете в исходной  конфигурации  одноименную обработку и вставляете в ее модуль объекта  полученный текст. Остается закомментировать все обращения к СЛК и создать обработку стандартным способом:

Обработка = Обработки.КакаяТоОбработк  Наименование.Создать();

Важное замечания: в текстах защищенных модулей объекта обработок могут быть ссылки на реквизиты и табличные части этих обработок. Узнать их наличие и свойства можно в отладчике конфигуратора сразу после создания обработки с помощью СЛК.

Удачи.

----------


## BobbyOs

Первоисточник тут
https://bobbyhacker.livejournal.com/

----------


## Dilise

Спасибо огромное - очень помогло.

----------


## donhawk

Кто может помочь "отучить" от ключа Катран (Альфа-авто)? Часто не пускает пользователей :(
Просьба выручить. Отблагодарим.

----------


## VeronH

Может кто-нибудь помочь с расшифровкой обработки 1с, (слк 3 катран)?

----------


## max_stupino

Коллеги !!! Нужна помощь СЛК 3.0 . Ключ есть надо получить исходный код защищенных обработок

----------


## max_stupino

> Коллеги !!! Нужна помощь СЛК 3.0 . Ключ есть надо получить исходный код защищенных обработок


благодарность гарантируется

----------


## crazy_kz

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, а можно ли взломать слк сервер, эмулировать ключ или отучить конфигурацию от сервера слк?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, а можно ли взломать слк сервер, эмулировать ключ или отучить конфигурацию от сервера слк?


Извините, Вы реально думаете получить бесплатную помощь по эмуляции/взлому  на форумах ???

----------


## crazy_kz

понимаете, я не вкурсе, поэтому и пишу тут, что бы вообще понять что к чему, вдруг уже где есть взломанная версия, я ведь не знаю. Но, в любом случае спасибо за ответ, теперь понятно что нет такого

----------


## Rebelx

> можно ли взломать слк сервер, эмулировать ключ или отучить конфигурацию от сервера слк?


можно, обращайся

----------


## Rebelx

> Первоисточник тут
> https://bobbyhacker.livejournal.com/


все на порядок проще

----------


## soft1914

> все на порядок проще


Возможно с вами связаться. Нужно обойти лицензию на Альфа-Авто. +79772502340 WhatsApp bogdan_dau@mail.ru

----------


## VeronH

Нет новой информации по отключению слк?

----------

